# My first stop motion!



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

For class 2 months ago, I had to do a stop motion video and I wanted to hear your thoughts. It's my first attempt so be gentle . I wouldn't call it art but I didn't know where else to post it so.

The theme is kind of about wanting to run way, to escape reality but it's not really set in stone or anything so feel free to make up your own explanations.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

Not what I expected when you wrote it's stop motion :laughing: Looks great! The ending's perfect

I like your choice in music.. Who is the singer?


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

Linus said:


> Not what I expected when you wrote it's stop motion :laughing: Looks great! The ending's perfect
> 
> I like your choice in music.. Who is the singer?



The song is Run by Air and yeah XD I know it's not a typical stop motion (first, It's not funny and I'm not using moving objects!) I just had this idea of putting tons of scenes together that really don't have anything in common. Weird that you liked the ending:crazy: the program I was using messed up and wouldn't let me see the ending pictures so I kind of had to edit blindly.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Very interesting.

I liked the blur effect you did in some parts of the video.

What program did you use to make this?


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

It was pretty interesting.  I liked it.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

xToXiCx said:


> The song is Run by Air and yeah XD I know it's not a typical stop motion (first, It's not funny and I'm not using moving objects!) I just had this idea of putting tons of scenes together that really don't have anything in common. Weird that you liked the ending:crazy: the program I was using messed up and wouldn't let me see the ending pictures so I kind of had to edit blindly.


Thanks  Yea lol I was expecting moving objects XD I was trying to do this kind of stop motion some time ago but it seems a bit harder.. You seem to need a proper camera. Mine didn't take pictures fast enough. Your movie reminded me a lot of Sesame Street.. Some of the scenes they show move that way, it didn't occur to me it would be stop motion.
When I first watched it, I wasn't exactly sure what was going on as a story in the beginning but when it got to the end, you definitely captured that feeling of wanting to escape..


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

FiNe SiTe said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> I liked the blur effect you did in some parts of the video.
> 
> What program did you use to make this?


Thank you roud: I used Cyberlink Power Director but I did have some problemes with it..



Linus said:


> Thanks  Yea lol I was expecting moving objects XD I was trying to do this kind of stop motion some time ago but it seems a bit harder.. You seem to need a proper camera. Mine didn't take pictures fast enough. Your movie reminded me a lot of Sesame Street.. Some of the scenes they show move that way, it didn't occur to me it would be stop motion.
> When I first watched it, I wasn't exactly sure what was going on as a story in the beginning but when it got to the end, you definitely captured that feeling of wanting to escape..


Hehe thanks and you made me laugh with your Sesame Street comment! I use a DSLR camera so it was quite easy to take tons of shots (as long as there's enough light)


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

This is very cool. I too was expecting objects, but then I realized you did basically the same thing with life itself which is kind of a refreshing change. :laughing:


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

This was very good. I've been wanting to make a stop-motion video myself for some time now. Great job!


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

I loved it.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

That was great. And that's a good song to with it too.


----------



## the611waltz (Sep 6, 2010)

this is very cool, how many images did you use if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

I think it was about 2500 photos -___-


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

That was wonderful. I felt like I was transported somewhere else - into your little world.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

I enjoyed it alot! Good job!


----------

